# FS/Vailtail Angels/Giraffe Cichlid(Nimbochromis Venustus)/Haplochromis Obliquidens



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Allright here we go Black Vailtail Angels for sale about the size of a Quarter in great health $7.00 ea,
Also Giraffe Cichlids(Nimbochromis Venustus) Females only 3.5-4 inch healthy and nice color $15.00 ea
and FS/Haplochromis Obliquidens 2-2.5 inch in size just coming into color $15ea or $25 for a pair I have Males and Females
see attached pics

Pic1 Vailtail
Pic2 Giraffe Cichlid
Pic3 and 4 Hap Obliquidens

Thanks for looking and these are a great deal


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

pick up only?
and r the angels a breading pair or do u have males and females


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

Wish I had space. Great deal on some gorgeous fish.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

TangLover said:


> pick up only?
> and r the angels a breading pair or do u have males and females


Pick up only,i can make an exception your in surrey so am I, I can deliver depends on how many you want?, little hard to determine sex when they are at the size of a Quarter,


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

Well what if i take 2 angels ? 

they look like a cool size to watch grow


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

yup that will work.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

bump bump.....


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

friday bump..


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Weekend Bump, c'mon people still available, good looking fish


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

bump to the top still available


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump it up again


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

all still available


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

you do not have haplochromis obliquedens you have haplochromis sp.44, thick skins


----------

